# Introduction



## bernib (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi im totally new to this,hope this is in the right place. My name is Bernadette im 45 yrs old and work as a hairdresser.I have three children.My dream is to buy a place in florida and eventually retire there.look forward to reading lots of posts.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hi Bernadette,

Unfortunately, there's no retirement visa to the US. Even in cases where folks have a clear route to immigrate to the US (e.g. they have US citizen children who can sponsor them), the issue of health care in retirement often makes even this very difficult.

You will have no great problem buying a house in Florida, and now is probably a good time as we're in a housing slump...........but, unfortunately, you will never have the right to actually live in it.


----------



## bernib (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi thanks for the info that is disappointing to hear , can u stay so many months of the year.Iguess this would be expensive back and fourth.Will look through some posts. Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You can stay up to 90 days on a VWP entry assuming you're eligible. There are no limits to how many times you can enter, but if you're spending more time inside than outside, you will eventually be refused entry for immigrant intent.

If you're of retirement age with independent means, you can apply for a B2 which gives you 6 months per visit. You should not apply for a B2 unless you meet these criteria or are otherwise ineligible for the VWP.

At no time do you have any right to live in your property.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news and all that. But it's best to know before you start spending the money.


----------



## supermom (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello everyone I am also new to this forum. We are a family of 4 my husband Jamie, our 2 boys age 7 & 8 and me. We will be moving back to Europe end of 2012. We have worked and resided in America for the past 6 years. Any advise on moving to France would be much appreciated and is there work for an artisan in fine finish architectural carpentry??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I see you've already posted in the France forum, and I've replied to you over there. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

